# wtf? where's my p99?



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

gawdammit my ffl dealer went awol on me this past week...and wasn't able to check to see if my gun arrived.
placed the order on 1/3/07
took buds until 1/10 to shipped the gawdamn gun
ffl dealer took off for SHOT show in CA
i will call tomorrow and it better be there or i will be very pissed.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry dude.

My dealer went to last year's shot show, but they still had the business running w/ their employees...


----------



## merc308 (Nov 23, 2006)

Wasn't the SHOT show in Orlando this past weekend?


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Yea SHOT was in Florida this year......


----------

